# Hello! Newbie to Gaggia & Espresso...



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Hello, this forum looks right up my street!

I've just received a 'Coffee Gaggia' machine I got on eBay last week and it's in excellent physical and external condition which i'm chuffed with.

Having pressure issues though. Basically, it'll take about 2 mins for the espresso to slowly trickle out which is not good and looks like it's led to over0extraction with a slight film of oil on the espresso. I've purchased a bottle of Gaggia descaler so looking forward to cleaning that up a treat when it arrives.

What could be the cause of the issue, could it be a serious build up of limescale? I moved it yesterday from one part of the kitchen to another and it refused to work until I had forced a load of water out from the steamer (which works perfectly I must add). Sound like I had possibly dislodged a load of crap and blocked the holes.

Reminds me of a shower head when it needs a bloody good soak in disenfectant overnight!

Here is a poor cameraphone pic of my set up by the way, thanks in advance!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

A proper descale and clear would definitely be the first step, give that a go and see how it is afterwards. Buying a second hand machine is always a bit of a gamble but lets hope it cleans up nicely with some descaler


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

Going to buy a boiler seal (and clean the boiler out at the same time), group head seal and a shower screen too as well as a descale and all should be fine I think...


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

Bring your finest ham fist for the job, those parts seal together a treat when they have been left a few years, I'm not afraid to say I needed both a hammer and some wire scourers, also careful to get the right shower plate, the one I ordered intended for the classic didn't fit properly in my carezza (depite supposedly being the same brew head) you may want to message gaggiamanualservice on here, as the name suggests he knows his gaggias and has the parts

Sent from my HTC Dream using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Messaged him last night via eBay to ensure I order the correct parts for my machine so will be ordering them soon. Mark (gaggiamanualservice) also informed me that my outlet valve is probably caked up with crap so I will be taking this apart later and investigating.

Looking forward to giving this machine a damn good service! The coffee already tastes good, I guess it can only get better!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Opened the machine up on Tuesday, split the group ahead and inspected the inside of the group head which was caked in scale big time, cleaned it out, cleaned the seal and put it back together with a cleaned outlet valve. Descaled it yesterday and now it's producing lovely espresso.

I think I thought the pressure wasn't there when it was as I was grinding in my Gaggia MM on the finest setting which perhaps was way too dense once it was tamped. I have nudged it up two settings and it's firing on all 4 now. Think I need to perfect my tamping method to bring the variables the same.

Thoughts would be apreciated for those with MM grinders, what setting do you use? Have I still got a pressure problem if I can't produce espresso using the finest grounds from the MM?

Had a gorgeous DJ Miles breakfast Blend espresso this morning. Got a good source of Miles' beans near where I work on the Bristol/Somerset border.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds like you're well on your way to sorting out any issues









Here are some reviews of the MM

http://coffeegeek.com/reviews/grinders/gaggia_mm


----------



## Zouche (Jan 16, 2011)

MartinB said:


> Thoughts would be apreciated for those with MM grinders, what setting do you use? Have I still got a pressure problem if I can't produce espresso using the finest grounds from the MM?


I got my MM fairly recently and am still trying to get to grips with it really. I find that I am getting 'OK' results with it set two clicks above the finest setting. Any finer than that and it chokes my Classic. I don't think that you have a pressure issue if it chokes yours on the finest setting. Still not getting the perfect 2oz in 25 seconds since buying the grinder and a proper tamper, was getting it nicely with preground coffee and the bottom of a jar to tamp (yes really!). It is just a case of trial and error at the mo I think.

Really need to bite the bullet and try opening the machine to do a proper clean I think, but a bit nervous to do so...! It was second hand so no idea how it is going to be inside!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, that's put my mind at rest! Yes, I have my MM 2 clicks from the finest setting and it's alright too.

I was worried about opening mine up, however, It really is straightforward once you've got the lid off. Best of luck if you do open it up, you'll be fine! You can always post a thread and seek help from the many masters on here!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Just to update this, thanks to Mark (gaggiamanualservice.com) I have replaced the group head seal, boiler seal and shower screen and all is well!

Got back from a week in Devon and managed to bag a 1kg pack of DJ Miles Espresso Beans for £10 which was good.


----------

